# Turkey and Cheese Muffins...Low Fat + Exchanges



## Filus59602 (Nov 29, 2002)

TURKEY AND CHEESE MUFFINS

"Recipe du Jour"...e-mail

Yield: 12

2 cups all-purpose flour

1/4 teaspoon salt

1 tablespoon sugar

1 tablespoon baking powder

1-1/2 teaspoons baking soda

Egg substitute equivalent to 1 egg

1 egg white

1-1/2 cups plain nonfat yogurt

1/4 cup vegetable oil

1 cup shredded reduced fat Cheddar cheese

1/2 cup chopped cooked turkey breast

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F. Coat 12 muffin cups with nonstick spray.  Sift together the flour, salt, sugar, baking powder, and baking soda, and stir. In another bowl, whisk together the egg, egg white, yogurt, and oil.

Stir in the cheese and turkey, then pour the wet ingredients into the dry. Gently fold the two together until an evenly moist batter forms. Spoon into the muffin cups.   Bake for 25 minutes, until the muffins are golden and firm to the touch.  Remove the muffins from the tin and cool them on a rack.

Per Serving: 169 Calories; 6g Fat (32.4% calories from fat); 9g Protein; 20g Carbohydrate; 1g Dietary Fiber; 5 mg Cholesterol; 417mg Sodium. ++++ Exchanges: 1 Grain(Starch); 1/2 Lean Meat; 0 Non-Fat Milk; 1 Fat

This recipe is from "Healthy Eatin' Recipes Vol#2."   Lo-fat, sodium, cholesterol ...many diabetic.  All w/ Nutritional Analysis.  FREE thru e-mail.  To receive yours send an e-mail to PNARE@MSN.COM today.


----------

